# Aristo Rail Bender....



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I found one on sale and am wondering if it's a good one or not so good.
I need feedback from the experts please?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No one has used one for any length of time. It looks like a serious copy of the Train-Li, but in all fairness, any dual rail bender needs to look basically the same. 

The finish of the metal is not as good, and it overall it looks less finished. 

The Train-Li has gotten very good reviews, and the stresses on a rail bender bending both rails can be high, so the question is what is the quality of the bearings, and the strength of the metal? 

There's no long term usage yet, so the jury is out. 

But my personal opinion was that the prices I saw for the Aristo were not much cheaper, so it was not worth the risk for me. 

If there is a huge difference in price between the two for you, it might be worth the risk. 

Personally, I never buy cheap tools. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a Train-Li and have used it over at least 1000 ft of track and if I lost it today I would get another one. Axel Tillman and his wife run Train-Li and they are real quality folks to do business with. And as Greg said I don't by cheap tools.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

First question is the one you found "on sale" the new dual track bender or one of the older single track benders? most folks agree that while a rail bedner is great the work saved in bending both rails is well worth the extra cost of the dual bender. 

Chas


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the older single rail Aristo bender. 

You must be careful to keep the track straight/avoid twisting. 

Best way is to bend vertically to keep track from twisting while bending. 

I have bent lots of track with this bender for myself, and my club and friends. I do fine tuning with a belly bend of the assembled track!!


----------

